# pea salad dressing



## giggler (May 13, 2017)

it is salad time here..

I think I have mastered suarkruat salad and cucumber salad..

but my Family Reuion is coming up soon.

What about Green Pea salad?

My Mom always made it with frozen peas, Miracle whip and Sharp Chedar Cheese. and maybe some vingar?

Everybody always liked and ate it all!

Any tips on this?

Thanks Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## CakePoet (May 13, 2017)

Try to do similar.
I did search and found this recipe Pea Salad | The Pioneer Woman

In Sweden pea sallad, is  peas, carrots or corn  and  bell pepper tossed together, no dressing.  Not fun at all and common at schools.

When I make green pea salad, I do one with  lettuce, peas, feta cheese, herbs and vinaigrette.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 13, 2017)

Sounds like you have a lovely idea, however, it could use a bit of "dazzle" .. 

I would either add some bacon ( turkey or porc or beef bacon) or tiny shrimp and 1 small red onion, a couple of tablespoons of fresh minced parsely and I would go with Gorgonzola or Feta crumbled. 

I  always make my own Mayonaise.  


Also, I would double check on your guests, as to lactose intolerances and if vegetarian. You can use a vegetable based bacon verses turkey, porc or beef.     

Some fresh herbs and perhaps serving in:  Jumbo Cocktail Martini Stemare !!


----------

